# Let 'em Fly



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Point and shoot...


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Scott,
Go check out the TTMB- Fish ID and see what you think the specimen is the guy found in the ditch.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Sugars Pop said:


> Scott,
> Go check out the TTMB- Fish ID and see what you think the specimen is the guy found in the ditch.


yep, those are little tarpon. I think they've got them ID'd right. Not surprising at all. If we have mild winters,they survive. They are brought here by the currents from offshore and on flood tides, they will get into backwaters where they grow up eating mostly insects. As they get larger, when another good tidal event happens, they escape as their dietary needs start to change over to fish (if they survive that is). Odds are stacked against them, that's for sure.


----------

